# Hair Conking, Processing and Straightening



## FastTrax (Feb 24, 2021)

https://theglowup.theroot.com/usher-got-a-conk-for-the-new-year-and-the-internets-got-1831434187

www.historum.com/threads/what-is-hair-straightener-congolene-named-after.175952/

www.wikihow.com/Conk-Hair

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Conk_(hairstyle)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garrett_Morgan


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

The picture of Cab Calloway, though. His hair was fairly straight naturally. I assume that's why it says "stylized by Cab Calloway." Maybe they mean "popularized by."

I remember my grandmother saying Calloway was part Egyptian, and "that's why he has that kind of hair." (Gramma was Black)
She was a huge fan of his so I heard his music a lot whenever I visited her. Made me a big fan, too. I have a few of his CDs. and still have several cassette tapes. I sure wish I had my gramma's record collection, though.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The picture of Cab Calloway, though. His hair was fairly straight naturally. I assume that's why it says "stylized by Cab Calloway." Maybe they mean "popularized by."
> 
> I remember my grandmother saying Calloway was part Egyptian, and "that's why he has that kind of hair." (Gramma was Black)
> She was a huge fan of his so I heard his music a lot whenever I visited her. Made me a big fan, too. I have a few of his CDs. and still have several cassette tapes. I sure wish I had my gramma's record collection, though.



If nothing else he was flamboyant and a charmer.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cab_Calloway


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> If nothing else he was flamboyant and a charmer.
> 
> https://en.wikippedia.org/wiki/Cab_Calloway


Both, for sure. But of course, he was an innovator too (musically). I still think he's one of the world's greatest entertainers of all time.

Oh, and about the topic of hair - we got away from all that for a few decades or so but it seems like Black women (especially) are regressing. So many wearing wigs and having their hair processed, especially entertainers. I see a lot of Black women wearing their hair super-super-short, too, but I like that look. Nothing to do with hair texture..it's kinda sexy, imo.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 24, 2021)

_I know several that wear wigs. Some of them are quite pretty. They make me almost want one. _


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 151842
> View attachment 151843
> 
> View attachment 151844
> ...


That Don Rickles video was hilarious, thanks FastTrax


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2021)

Oh @FastTrax I love Don Rickles


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2021)

Another really funny duo is Dean Martin and Foster Brooks


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 24, 2021)

Always a pleasure kiddies. Don Rickles was the ultimate sarcastic comedian everyone loved to hate. No one could irk the masses like Don could until  you realized he spoke from the heart.


----------

